
Startups, Your Use of Alcohol Can Be Problematic - dwaxe
https://backchannel.com/startups-your-use-of-alcohol-can-be-problematic-and-points-to-deeper-issues-4ce621070103?source=rss----d16afa0ae7c---4
======
lwhalen
SJW 'weasel word' detected ('problematic'). Excessive whininess and pearl-
clutching ahoy.

